# RB26DEtt swap info



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I started a new thread for people who actually want to step up to the plate and talk some real tech about the RB26 swap.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There will be traction issues that will be expensive to fix. Do research on suspension and differential setups


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Traction IS definately a problem. I have done the swap I am using the s15s Helical LSD and currently looking for the right suspension combo, but I first have to get my engine back running as I just rebuilt it with some better internals!


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

right now i am installing a RB25DET into the S14...I was hoping to get a RB26DETT, but the RB25DET that was for sale was a price you couldn't refuse...Hopefully i should start doing the swap 2 weeks from now


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Funny thats how I ended up with an RB26. I was debating wether to go Rb25 or SR20 and had actually decided to save some cash and go SR20, but then out of the blue I got the opportunity to buy an RB26 with ECU and harness for $2200!
Needless to say that is the reason there is an RB26dett under my hood right now.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

aren't there a few problems with the rb26 that make it a lot more difficult than the rb25? like awd for example?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

The RB26 is not the easiest swap out there, but its also not the hardest. I had issues with the AWD setup. I decided to cut the differential off of the oilpan to make it fit, and bought a RB20 tranny (I wanted a 25 but when I was doing the swap there were no 25 trannys in the US) and I had custom solid mounts for a bit but now I have bought the mckinney motorsports mount kit and I have rebuilt the motor so I am currently putting it all back together.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

dumb question:

how hard is it to convert a USDM 240 to AWD using the RB26 tranny?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I couldnt tell you for sure cause I have never done it, but with nissan good parts interchangeability I would guess I could do it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

apparently you need to strengthen the weak sxx chassis.

You might have an easier time getting the AWD setup from a n13 GTiR pulsar (with its awesome quad TB engine)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

isnt it true that only one turbo will fit in a 240? that might be a problem also. and how much did the complete swap cost in the end. for everything.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

apparently there is a complete kit being produced - underground motorsports or something like that.

Ill tell you this - there are a lot more people who are 'gunna' put in an RB that people that actually do.
Noone does it down here cos its a waste of money and time. You can get an overall faster car out of an SR or RB20/25 with the right mods. cheaper too.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> isnt it true that only one turbo will fit in a 240? that might be a problem also. and how much did the complete swap cost in the end. for everything.


you don't have to convert the rb26dett to a rb26det. it's been done before at places like mckinney motorsports. if i ever put a rb26 in a 240, i would convert to single turbo anyways.. one big turbo is better than two small turbos. (look at other twin turbo skylines and twin turbo supras)


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

oh, ithought i read somewhere that only one turbo would fit. whatever, i cant afford it anyhow


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it used to be that way..there just wasn't enough space for both turbos to fit.. but like always, they figured something out 

putting RB26's in silvias used to just a myth or a dream but somebody's figured it out and it's becoming more common now..not that common but common enough for NF to stumble across a RB26 powered silvia driver..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

where would we be with out pioneers like that. who knows what will come out next?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well a sr20det have been shoved into hondas so maybe a rb26dett powered civic?? (god i hope not..)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> well a sr20det have been shoved into hondas so maybe a rb26dett powered civic?? (god i hope not..)


 The hand of god will smite the for such statements!

lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hehe  i'll be going to hell now..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i kno i'll kill the first RB powered civic with a shotgun.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the power would probably shake the car to pieces anyhow. i mean, how much hp can an econocar take?(imagine a bugatti 16.4 engine in a 240(if it could fit))


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

W16 Quad Turbo engine... 

I'm not sure I have a super size drool smilie for that one...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

thats my engin swap right there, screw sr20. just go to my mechanic"make it happen captain!"


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

You have an RB20 tranny on a 26?

Prepare yourself - the end is nigh...especially if you plan to run decent tyre and clutch....



silzilla said:


> The RB26 is not the easiest swap out there, but its also not the hardest. I had issues with the AWD setup. I decided to cut the differential off of the oilpan to make it fit, and bought a RB20 tranny (I wanted a 25 but when I was doing the swap there were no 25 trannys in the US) and I had custom solid mounts for a bit but now I have bought the mckinney motorsports mount kit and I have rebuilt the motor so I am currently putting it all back together.


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

I am glad your signature says still learning.

Since when does 1 turbo beat 2? If you are talking about 1 decent turbo against the stock RB26 snails, well then yes...but if you are talking about 1 aftermarket turbo against 2 aftermarket turbos...well, you are wrong.

Want examples? Hmmm, take a look at most drag GTR's who are heading the field, majority are twin turbo.




vsp3c said:


> you don't have to convert the rb26dett to a rb26det. it's been done before at places like mckinney motorsports. if i ever put a rb26 in a 240, i would convert to single turbo anyways.. one big turbo is better than two small turbos. (look at other twin turbo skylines and twin turbo supras)


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

Can I ask why you went RB26 in your car, instead of a well sorted SR20?

I take it you replaced the original KA?



silzilla said:


> I started a new thread for people who actually want to step up to the plate and talk some real tech about the RB26 swap.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hks-s14 said:


> I am glad your signature says still learning.
> 
> Since when does 1 turbo beat 2? If you are talking about 1 decent turbo against the stock RB26 snails, well then yes...but if you are talking about 1 aftermarket turbo against 2 aftermarket turbos...well, you are wrong.
> 
> Want examples? Hmmm, take a look at most drag GTR's who are heading the field, majority are twin turbo.


 Well, where our little vsp3c is mistakin is that inline twins aren't as efficient as a single turbo. The twin turbo Supras are inline turbos and put out a max of like 8psi (IIRC) because of the smaller turbo. A lot of Supra guys spend time and a lot of money converting their cars to single turbo applications.

The problem here is that motors such as the VG30DETT and the RB26DETT are not inline twins. They are true twin turbos independent of each other and thus are much better than a single turbo. Of course, it's just another thing that can go wrong and has a higher potential of being a pain in the a$$, but who cares...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dude, rb26 has much more power out of the box than an sr20. yes it is more expensive to get in, but no only is it stock with 280hp, but has a greater potential(for hp that is).


----------



## hks-s14 (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok - lets talk complete REALITY here. How much HP are you shooting for? Is your car going to be a rampant dyno queen, or is it actually going to be street/track driven (and I mean driven more than once a month)?

If it is driven, is your form of racing going to be drag or track?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drag... go RB
track... go SR

boy has this been argued a time or two...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im not saying that the rb26 is my preference. just stating the facts.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> Well, where our little vsp3c is mistakin is that inline twins aren't as efficient as a single turbo. The twin turbo Supras are inline turbos and put out a max of like 8psi (IIRC) because of the smaller turbo. A lot of Supra guys spend time and a lot of money converting their cars to single turbo applications.
> 
> The problem here is that motors such as the VG30DETT and the RB26DETT are not inline twins. They are true twin turbos independent of each other and thus are much better than a single turbo. Of course, it's just another thing that can go wrong and has a higher potential of being a pain in the a$$, but who cares...


thank you bluebob  i've asked the question of "2turbos vs 1turbo" before someplace else and didn't get a very clear answer as you have given me. thank you for teaching me something new. as hks-s14 has mentioned, i'm still learning  and thank you hks-s14 for not flaming me and calling me a dum 15yo


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> thank you for not flaming me and calling me a dum 15yo


dum 15yo...

oh wait.. hehe

j/k


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> im not saying that the rb26 is my preference. just stating the facts.


The fact is its too much hassle and any cheap RB26 you are gonna get will be from a thrashed 89 r32 gtr and will probably throw a big end bearing after three weeks.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow you are right my cheap RB26 threw a bearing and had detonation damage all up in it! But I got it for $2200.00 and after I had the crank polished, the block steam cleaned, bored .5mm over, and added fresh bearings, gaskets, and JE pistons I had a fresh and stronger engine for less than you can normally buy a used better condition one. Also I want 400WHP that is it, but I want to take my car to the track, and drift, and qtr mile while also mantaining daily drivability. So a set of HKS GT2510 turbos actually became the right turbos for my combination. They spool up quicker than you can get a boner watching porn, and they provide just enough CFM and boost capability to perform comfortably at 400whp without producing too much heat.That is what to look for when buying a turbo kit. What kind of power do you want to make (honestly) and what turbo can get you to that power without sacrificing spool up. Also I can garuntee you that in a qtr mile race against an SR20det with the same power or even a bit more my RB26 will eat it up. The horsepower and tourque curves of the RB26 are so smooth and transient compared to the SR20. The RB26 power is always there. Unlike the SR20 that you have to flog to get into your powerband, and then as soon as you shift you lose a fair amount.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> dum 15yo...
> 
> oh wait.. hehe
> 
> j/k


Actually, BlueBOB, the RB is an inline 6 like the supra, so the cylinder banks are not separated and independent. As for efficiency, well, that depends on the setup in question ,not one inherently better than the other.

For further proof (and a good database of nissan engines):
http://www.freshalloy.com/site/features/tech/engines/home.shtml


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ummm.... I never said the RB wasn't an inline 6... I said it wasn't an inline twin turbo... mucho difference...

trust me... i know the RB is inline 6


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

maybe faster than _you_ can pop a boner watching porn


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

wow, this post hits home for me.

I am currently doing the RB26DETT swap on my 97 240sx.

I read all of the replies, and i am going to try to sum up the problems, and good points to the swap and the engine in one post.

First off the swap is realatively easy,from a swap standpoint. McKinney motorsports sells a swap kit that allows you to drop the RB26 into any year 240sx with hardly any complications. There will be slight clearance problems associated with the swap, but that is more from the production line tolerances on the chassis than anything. I have heard of in some instances people having to clearance roughly 1/4 inch from the firewall (by clearance, i mean hit with a hammer.) To my knowledge McKinney is the only company that makes a swap kit that does not require you to trim the hood bracing. The McKinney kit also allows retention of the stock twin turbo setup. As for the transmission this is where things begin to get frustrating. In order to use the RB26 you must also source yourself a RB25 GTS transmission. This is not nearly as eaasy as it sounds. It seems that the RB26 swap is gaining popularity all around the world, therefore creating a RB25 transmission shortage.

On to the wiring. The best ECU to use in my opinion is the R32 ecu. The R32 ecu does not have as many of the electronic controlls used in the later R33, and R34 models to help and control the all-wheel drive system. I found out that Jim Wolf Technology did a custom tuned r32 ecu just for this swap. I ordered one and am awaiting its return. They reprogram the ecu to use 50lbhr injectors and re-tune the fuel maps. It supposedly gives the motor in excess of 400hp. Jim Wolf specifies the use of an R33 wiring harness.

Many people say that the Rb26 isnt that much better than the Sr20 motor. I will not try to agree nor disagree with either side of that. I will just say what little i know about the two.

RB26Dett
The RB26 has a solid lifter valvetrain which allows the motor to rev to 9k+ rpm without any issues. The block is cast iron and is designed for minimal flex. The internals are all forged allowing huge Hp #s to be produced without opening the motor.

SR20Det
The Sr20 motor has a somewhat dated valvetrain, yet it still performes well, it limits Rpm potential. The Block is aluminum which helps keep the weight at a minimum. The crank and rods are forged, but the pistons are still cast, and realatively heavy. You can make nearly 500hp off the stock bottom end.

I hope that i did not say anything that will agetate anyone.

A.J.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

A.J. said:


> You can make nearly 500hp off the stock bottom end.


you can make 500+hp off the stock bottom end 

jw but why are you going w/ a RB26DETT in your s14??


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> you can make 500+hp off the stock bottom end
> 
> More than 500hp on the stock bottom end is like walking on ice. It can be done, but the slightest problem and it goes boom. I honestly have not heard of any stock bottom end SR's run more than 500hp on the street.
> 
> ...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.store.yahoo.com/phase2motorsports/phase2racecar.html
i don't think it's steet driven but it ran hundreds of dynos at 400+hp.. i do agree with you when you say that making 500hp on a stock block is very dangerous. ppl should upgrade SR internals at about 300-350hp..

wow.. it sounds like you're a huge car guy  good luck on your rb26 swap..keep us posted


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

A.J. said:


> wow, this post hits home for me.
> 
> I am currently doing the RB26DETT swap on my 97 240sx.
> 
> ...




Actually you can use any ecu you want as the differences have nothing to do with the all-wheel drive systems at all. These systems are controlled by a seperate computer system found in the manual as the "ets" you will not find much wiring in the engine harness that has anything to do with these controls. and if you are using the 240sx underhood fusebox as well as alternator and transmission wiring you will only run into one two wire clip. That you can just cut out. Oh and the 4 way rotation sensor which you wont need. The JWT ecu is OK at best as I have called them about this computer, and was actually stunned to find how little the person taking my call knew about this system. If you want some good tuning for your RB motor buy an Apexi power FC and call, or e-mail Sean at WWW.RBMotoring.com He is probably the most knowledgeable RB26 tuner in the US. and as I have stated before in a previous post. You CAN use the RB20 tranny as it bolts right up to the RB26. I have had one in my car though I have only driven it a small amount seeing as how it is winter right know. This will bolt right up using your stock KA tranny mount and even accept the KAs driveshaft. This is a perfect cheap way to get up and running until an RB25 tranny can be sourced. I am currently trying to adapt a richmond six speed from a corvette to work with my RB26, and wil keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Woah! I missed this thread! Cripes....

A.J you seem to have done some real research, well done  thats a lot better then most people on this forum.....good on ya (Not being sarcastic) I'm glad to find somebody being semi professional about this....

Now onto your questions:

Yes I've got to agree with your comment about the SR20DE/DET. The only reason the CA18DE/DET was dropped in favor of the SR20 was due to the fact that the CA18 was too expensive to produce. Its a very cheaply designed and built motor. Horrible piece of equipment......

About the gearbox, yes a RB20 gearbox will go onto a RB26, however this gearbox uses a smaller flywheel, clutch and a diffrent starter motor (due to the smaller flywheel). Also the RB20 box is quite a weak unit. I've seen RB30ET's (They come with a similar box to the RB25, but predate the RB25 by 4 years) destroy RB20 boxes (its very similar to the standard RB30E unit)....Also the RB25/MX7 VL Turbo unit is physically a larger unit compare to the RB20 unit. You will have to do some transmission mount changes (diffrent crossmembers) before you can fit it in. 

Anyway if your into doing drags why don't you put in a Jatco Automatic trans with a high stall, manual valve body, the tranmission cooler from hell and uprated internal clutches? Useing a full Manual for this kind of work is, well, quite silly.....

Also if you are going to use a RB20 Transmission, DONT USE A CERAMIC CLUTCH!!!! You'll destroy it in no time....this from experience......and another thing the RB20 transmission is the same internally as the S13 and S14  besides the ratios.....

And you can't put the GTIR pulsars engine/gearbox into a RWD chassis.....its a East/west mounted engine!!!!! putting a GTR's AWD system into a RWD chassis, would require you to use diffrent hubs etc....I'll post up a link on someone who put a RB30DETT and GTR AWD system in his VL Calais Turbo....

If you really wanted to be diffrent you could build yourself a RB30DETT  but getting the bits for that kind of job would be a bitch, unless you lived in Australia.....lol

There is a lot of debate on "this motor can get this on stock internals" etc, Normally I don't care about this, I get the crank nitrided and balanced, balance all the rods myself (a prick of a job) and use a set of forged pistons, block tanked and pressure checked....np....I've seen a SR20 block warp due to power loading (not where I work) ouch.....remember, preperation is the key!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I would not recommend using the RB20 tranny as a drag tranny, but I am using it currently until I can find the right deal on an RB25 tranny. I currently am using an OS Gieken twin plate clutch and flywheel made for the R32 RB26 (push type) and the RB26 starter and I am not having problems with that in the Rb20 tranny. I am using my car as a daily driver, although only when there is no snow and it is not -10 F. An automatic is probably a good idea for drag however I am more interested in having a car that is good for universal driving. Drifting, road course, drag, and everything else. So a manual is a better application for me. I will be putting up a website with a "How TO" on the RB26 swap into an s14 chassis soon and It should have some good pics and right ups on everything to a full rebuild on the RB26 motor to wiring etc. I will keep everyone posted. Oh and ultimately if you are in the US anyway I think it would be more beneficial to buy the 2.8 stroker kit for the RB26 than to try and source the parts needed to build the RB30dett.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok so you are not impressed with Jim Wolf because the person you talked too didnt know much about the skyline ecu??? Thats odd, try calling nissan and asking a salesman what the compression ratio is on a 350z, chances are he wont know, which i gues to you would mean that nissan cars arent that good.

As for all the electronics for the awd system being in a seperate biox you are partially correct. The Seperate box hooks up[ to the ecu as it reads enigine speed and RPM. Therefore it is the ECu that retards timing not the TCM/DCM computer. 

I dont want to start problems with any of my comments, but i would rather a professional nissan tuner tune my ecu than allow myself to do it. Jim Wolf tunes awesome ecu's. What other companies make ecu's that allow 4 cylinder motors to run 100shot of Nitrous with nothing but fuel system upgrades.

I have seen awesome numbers made with the Power FC, but i have also seen engines blown because the tuner decided to go more agressive on his tune. In all my years i have never seena a jim wolf ecu blow up a motor. If you have access to a Dyno and a wideband o2 sensor than the Power FC is good, But look at the price of that and the price to rent a dyno. That my friend is not cheap.

I have owned a number of cars with standalone computer setups, and have had major problems with trying to street drive them. Granted the POwer FC is not a standalone, it does overide the stock parimeters of the ecu giving anyone that holds the controller the power to tune their car better or blow it up.

One thing that i have learned about building fast cars over the years is that whatever bad that can happen, probobly will happen. I had a 400Hp eclipse with a PMS (Programable Management System) which is very similar to the Power Fc and it was a pain from a tuning standpoint. It seemed like it had a mind of its own. Well long story short i yanked it off and hard tuned the fuel system and made nearly identical HP numbers.

The power FC is an awesome tool if in the hands of an awesome tuner, But i am not an awesome tuner so i will let Jim wolf handle the tunning for me.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Where to start?

Calling JWT and asking them about a product that they carry, and not getting much feedback at all is like walking into Nissan, and asking them if the 350z can go over 100mph and not getting a reply. I would not buy a Nissan from a salesman that cant tell me everything about the car I want to purchase. The product is only as good as the people selling it.

I work at a shop with a dyno every day, and I can tell you that the only other time I have dealt with JWT it was for there 400+ horsepower complete kit for the old 300z single turbo this poor customer of ours spent WAAAYYY too much money buying everything as a package from them, and geuss what he got for technical support when he had problems? He got the big bad "looks like YOU did something wrong" song and dance and treated him like an idiot. Come to find that the JWT ECU was the problem the whole time. It was retarding back the timing to 4 degrees under boost. We even called and had our engine builder at my shop talke to them and they treated him like an idiot even though he has been on top fuel drag race teams, and tuning cars for 20 years. These guys were just unbelievable. They told us that it was impossible that the ECU would not run less than 16 degrees total timing.

Well anyways when you get your ECU best of luck to you and if you do have a problem with it hopefully they dont tell you that it is your fault.

As for anything having to connect to the ECU to read your speed and whatever. I can tell you with no doubt in my head that you dont need it as I have already completed this swap and my car runs and everything works only using the R32 Ecu No other boxes. I figured the wiring out myself I rebuilt the motor myself I made the custom exhaust to fit the twin turbos myself. In fact I dont think there is anything I didnt do on my car myself. My car is running over 400 WHP on the stock ECU piggybacked with a Greddy E-manage that You guessed it I tuned myself! Very Very Very reliable!

I would like you to see some of seans work from RB motoring. He is building huge horsepower RB26s and he is pioneering some of the tricks and tips of building them for big HP and good reliability. So if you couldnt trust someone like him to tune it for you than I wouldnt trust anyone, but Nissan, Or Nismo.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Silzilla:

We have heaps of RB powered cars down here (Not Nissans), I'll have to agree with you about the RB20DET/RB30E transmissions....I know of a VL Turbo driver (RB30ET has a trans like the RB25DET unit) who went full boost into second gear and sent the gearbox to that big wreckers yard in the sky.....


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Silzilla:
> 
> We have heaps of RB powered cars down here (Not Nissans), I'll have to agree with you about the RB20DET/RB30E transmissions....I know of a VL Turbo driver (RB30ET has a trans like the RB25DET unit) who went full boost into second gear and sent the gearbox to that big wreckers yard in the sky.....


I have not heard much bad about the RB25 trannies, but have yet to test one myself. I guess you could always drop an OS Gieken gearset in the 25 if you have problems. Also it is much easier to fix the RB25 tranny in the US as it shares all of the internals with the 300zx tt.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

The MX7 gearbox same gearset as the R33 2.5 gearbox but no twin syncros, has issues with 5th gear going....  I wonder if there is the same problem on the 33' box?


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok...I'm a noob...I wanna get that right outta the way right now.

Though I am a noob when it comes to all this I do know I bought my 240 for a reason. and I want an rb26dett for a similar reason. I know the rb has WAY more power than what I need for this reason...the reason...DRIFTING

I saw it...I loved it...I've always wanted to do it...I hate front wheel drive because of it. Why the rb then? Simply the "ooohhh..." and the "aaahhh" factor...and because EVERYONE IS DOING THE FRICKIN SR20...I like to be a little unique.

I have an s13 89 240...(yeah that was redundant) am I gonna run into similar problems with the rb swap into this car that y'all did in your s14's ?

And isn't the s13 a little bit lighter and also more similar to the skyline chassis than the later models of 240's? I heard that somewhere so correct me please if wrong.

Know the tranny is my main concern. ECU and such I might could find a good front cut of a skyline and get that (right hand drive why not try for it...eh) but the from what I read it isn't common to put the tranny from the rb26 in the 240 WITH the rb26...why is this? I know the mounts give you hell and you have to fabricate them, but I thought the tranny that came with the rb26 is legended to be indestructable. Eh???


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

Joel said:


> The fact is its too much hassle and any cheap RB26 you are gonna get will be from a thrashed 89 r32 gtr and will probably throw a big end bearing after three weeks.



question...why buy a motor for any application to put into your car...and NOT rebuild it? 

ANY motor I put in ANY car not matter what....unless I bought a crate...I would rebuild..and I wouldn't buy a crate anyway...where's the fun in that


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jesus fuggin christ!!! stop reviving old threads!!!!!!!!!! 

to answer ur questions..
- rb26dett is a bad engine for drifting.. why?? it'll throw off the 240's weight distribution somewhat and is not worth the money. ca18det, sr20det have more than enough power for a good drifter. from what i can tell, you're a noob when it comes to 240's. sorry for my assumptions but i'm gonna say that you probably do not have the skills to even drift properly let alone drift with a rb26dett 240
- s13 and s14 have practically identical engine bays.. rb26dett will fit into s13's
- s13 coupe is the lightest out of all of them
- tranny : i believe ppl use custom mounted rb25det trannies
- ecu : most ppl fabricate rb25det ecu/harness and use it w/ rb26
- the rb26dett is found in GTR skylines which are AWD. the 240 is RWD and will not work / the rb26 tranny
- do you even have any idea of how much a RB26DETT costs?? used or out of the box?? it's a lot more than most ppl would want to spend on a project car.. plus the cost that it will take to drop the rb26 into a car is just not worth it to most ppl.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> jesus fuggin christ!!! stop reviving old threads!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> to answer ur questions..
> - rb26dett is a bad engine for drifting.. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you're a friggin noob. do you think i care about what you say?? HAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA

i know for a fact that you're not a good driver and can't drift. how??

1. an experienced drifter will not brag about their driving skills. they know that being arrogant is stupid and will not get respect from others.
2. if you are indeed a good drifter, you will know your car inside out. obviously, you don't know crap about your car
3. you're new to 240's and you're asking questions about the engine.. in drifting, suspension matters the most..not what engine's under the hood

start respecting ppl instead of thinking that you're the shit


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

As long as this thread's revived.....

If you want a good drifter. Don't go turbo. A well built high reving NA motor will do you much better. In an S13, a 200 WHP NA motor will be much smoother on the power delivery, therefore much more predictable.

If i recall....a 180hp AE86 won the D1 drift championship last year. The car just handled so much better that the 300-400hp supra's and silvia's that it just beat them outright.

I must say though...sliding in a turbo car is much more satisfying..hehe.

But yeah, you don't need a lot of power to drift. You just need a well tuned suspension, smooth power, and a well balanced car. The RB would change the weight balance way too much to be controllable unless you are a professional driver, or at least practice everyday, which isn't possible...legally.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Hell I can't drift for shit.....why? I'm more into sprints and hill climbs.....

The reason why the AE86 is so much better is due to its suspension platform, live axle.....Live axle's tend to step out everywhere and anywhere.....it has nothing to do to power....cars with live axles are normally classed as poorer handeling cars.... 

My Commodore runs a live axel (yay...not.....) and I have a fair bit of trouble getting power to the ground, otherwise the thing just wants to power oversteer......and this is only with around 150kw (200bhp) at the wheels.....I really don't like spending my time sideways >: because it wastes soooo much TIME! 

Some people here have done a complete rear conversion to IRS, by cutting up the rear end from a R33 Skyline (love the fact that they have the same wheelbase)......I suppoze you could do the reverse on a S13, useing a LSD from a Live axel S12, and useing a CA18 N/A (or supercharger....evil SR20, EVIL!) you could end up with quite a potent drift weapon......

just my 2c AUS (around 1.73 US cents...lol)


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Ok...I'm a noob...I wanna get that right outta the way right now.
> 
> Though I am a noob when it comes to all this I do know I bought my 240 for a reason. and I want an rb26dett for a similar reason. I know the rb has WAY more power than what I need for this reason...the reason...DRIFTING
> 
> ...




The RB26 tranny wont fit because of all wheel drive. If you want to make the 240 all wheel drive you will have to custom fabricate an entirely new front crossmember to clear the front diff on the oil pan. I think you have a great idea! I love the RB26 in my 240 and dont let anyone put you off to the swap. It makes for an awsome drift car! If you go get the DRIFT BIBLE movie; you will find that having more weight in the front of the car is actually advantagious. The weight is not that offset as I have had my car on scales and with a little ingenuity You can set it up perfectly. Good luck, and if you need any help e-mail me. :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Hell I can't drift for shit.....why? I'm more into sprints and hill climbs.....
> 
> The reason why the AE86 is so much better is due to its suspension platform, live axle.....Live axle's tend to step out everywhere and anywhere.....it has nothing to do to power....cars with live axles are normally classed as poorer handeling cars....
> 
> ...


*speechless*
*regains conscious*
nizmodore.. you are one crazy bastard..and ur aussie buddies


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Know the tranny is my main concern. ECU and such I might could find a good front cut of a skyline and get that (right hand drive why not try for it...eh) but the from what I read it isn't common to put the tranny from the rb26 in the 240 WITH the rb26...why is this? I know the mounts give you hell and you have to fabricate them, but I thought the tranny that came with the rb26 is legended to be indestructable. Eh???


The 4WD skyline gearbox is exactly the same as the RWD R33 GTS-T gearbox, with the exception of a transfer case for 4WD.... thats it.......You'll have to use a RB25 sump, as the RB26 sump has the front diff mounted in it......

The unkillable gearboxes are the Hollinger boxes...still the VL Turbo, R33 RWD, GTR boxes are still quite good....

Anyway why a RB26? a RB30DETT would give you more power down low, and would be better for doing skids....

*Sigh* Americans and RB's......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> *Sigh* Americans and RB's......


 Hhahahaha.. sorry we weren't blessed with the race breed like yourself  Sucks for us. Ignorance is bliss... :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Race breed....humph.....I don't know where R came from, but B means benzene (normal petrol) and D = diesel....thats why there is a RD, which uses a RB block but a single OHC head, and mechanical injection.....

Sorry but race breed is just wishful thinking.....Hell they were designed from day 1 as a contract motor for another company......*sigh*


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

BTW, did you get that email I sent?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I brightened up the last one a bit. Feel free to post them wherever.. :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Race breed....humph.....I don't know where R came from, but B means benzene (normal petrol) and D = diesel....thats why there is a RD, which uses a RB block but a single OHC head, and mechanical injection.....
> 
> Sorry but race breed is just wishful thinking.....Hell they were designed from day 1 as a contract motor for another company......*sigh*


rb-race breed whether you like it or not.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I brightened up the last one a bit. Feel free to post them wherever.. :cheers:


WHAT THE FAK IS THAT?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> WHAT THE FAK IS THAT?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Step one on how to make a SR20DET owner s**t himself build a turbo supercharged CA20.....CA20DETR. Here pictured without a crank and turbo....

This motor is a weird hybrid of bits, the supercharger is a SC14 off a toyota 1G-GZE 2litre motor, the power steering pump located below the blower is from a Holden VL calais turbo (RB30ET), throttlebody from a Ford XF Falcon, the head from the motor is from a CA16DE, erm Nissan N13 EXA N/A, while the block is from a Nissan serries 3 Bluebird (Aussie built one).

This pic is with a old CA18 block and the head and cams put in just to show you where everything goes......the CA20 block is off getting O-ringed etc.... 

I put his up on the stand to build the supercharger mounts  Its good to be blown 




HondaHater said:


> rb-race breed whether you like it or not


Hey its the truth...anyway, if you look at the race reports with the GTR Skylines it was the 4WD system that really won the day not the RB26DETT engine....I wish it was, but I can't go against evidence can I? Come down from wonderland one day will you?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey its the truth...anyway, if you look at the race reports with the GTR Skylines it was the 4WD system that really won the day not the RB26DETT engine....I wish it was, but I can't go against evidence can I? Come down from wonderland one day will you?[/QUOTE]


I think you may be right about the RB26 not being the make it or break it motor for the skyline in the races, I have been learning a lot about the RB26 as I have been building mine up. I personally believe that the 2jzgte is a superior motor to the RB26. However the RB26 is an incredible street motor. If you just want some incredible power, and the high revs, with an unbeatable exhaust note, then I would have to say the 26 is it. If you want to really go out and test the limits of your car. (which most anyone who puts an RB26 in will not because of the cost) the RB26 will start to show you its weaknesses. Check out www.rbmotoring.com Sean over there literally has the most info on the RB26 motor than anyone else out in the US. They have definately had issues with the RB26. But when it comes down to it the RB26 can be an incredible motor, as could any once you figure out the right combinations.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yah i agree with both of yall. i know you right, nizmodore, all those rb's you having fun wit. and dont forget okinawa, that's my wonderland. it's good enough :thumbup: however sure, the 4wd system does the job, but it still needs the power to go. and the 26 is there for it.
by the way silzilla, what skyline did your 26 come out of.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

My RB26 came from an R32. If anyone knows of any trashed RB26s for sale let me know. I want to stock up on spare parts.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> yah i agree with both of yall. i know you right, nizmodore, all those rb's you having fun wit. and dont forget okinawa, that's my wonderland. it's good enough :thumbup: however sure, the 4wd system does the job, but it still needs the power to go. and the 26 is there for it.
> by the way silzilla, what skyline did your 26 come out of.


Can't disagree with you there, still the ultimate RB is a 26/30 hybrid....lol.....

Okinawa, *shug* why? I've got all I want here car wise.....hell if I lived over there I'd have to use a heavy skyline chassis......(well I could use a S13 etc, but I like 4 doors  )


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> you're a friggin noob. do you think i care about what you say?? HAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA
> 
> i know for a fact that you're not a good driver and can't drift. how??
> 
> ...



excuse me...but when did I say I was a "good drifter" when did I say "I know MY car inside and out"


Let me clarify....Pardon me if I came off uh arrogant or rude...I just saw you guys reaming a bunch of people because you think you are the only people worthy of driving a 240??? ok maybe that's aimed at two people.

Any hoo yes I am aware the 26 tranny won't work because of the awd/4wheel steering
I know that in drifting balancing the weight/tires/suspension is more important and I also know that the 26 isn't a good motor for drifting cause it throws off the balance. NO SHIT! geez like I said I want the 26 CAUSE I WANT THE RB26...any good driver can compensate for weight balance.

I want the skyline motor because it is stronger...and more powerful...duh I don't need all that power and it can make driftin more difficult. But hell...fuck drifting...fuck drag racing...I LOVE MY 240!!! so fuck what I "can" do...I only care about what I wanna do.

see...that's the whole reason I am here...to LEARN MORE ABOUT MY CAR!

You should not assume so many things about me..someone you do not know my friend. I understand your anger/carrismatic behaviour.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Go get a 26 then...


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Go get a 26 then...


sorry folks...I'll limit my rantings to myself. Thanks for the additional info all. I just did a search and jumped in...my bad...my bad. I shall try to limit my own :dumbass: ity as well 

Life is a learning experience...and I have gained some...yes...I have gained some. But thank you for your patience.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Go get an RB for your 240! You wont' regret it


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Or put one in a Ceffy


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

We're not gangster enough to have Cefiro's


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

So how much does the Rb26DET push rather than Rb26DETT. If you have 1 big turbo that can fit into the chassis.


----------



## streetdrags14 (Oct 18, 2005)

hey, im new to this site so im still learning. I have heard that the only tranny that can fit in an RB26 in a 95-98 240sx is an RB25/20 but I was wondering if a S15 6 speed co be custom fit to work with it.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

hi i'm brand new, and i heard a great way to make friends is to bring up threads that are a year old. Is this correct?



[/sarcasm]


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> hi i'm brand new, and i heard a great way to make friends is to bring up threads that are a year old. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> [/sarcasm]



its sure not! now go away please!!!!  

J/K


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> hi i'm brand new, and i heard a great way to make friends is to bring up threads that are a year old. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> 
> [/sarcasm]


aaahhhhahahahhahahhah PWN3D


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Well if u can put an RB25 box onto an SR, id say u could do it the other way around.
RB25 boxes fit on RB26's, so i cant see why an S15 6 speed wouldnt fit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

where did nizmodore get to? He'd know for sure.


----------



## streetdrags14 (Oct 18, 2005)

really because everyone i've talked to before has talked about the RB25 but never brought up the 6 speed s15 tranny.


----------



## streetdrags14 (Oct 18, 2005)

:hal: :cheers: :hal:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

:hal: :hal:


----------

